# old timers?



## oldman60 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello is there any old timers like myself who still remember the first drop of Colombian gold in '71
also can anyone spell properly anymore? or speak a English?
I'm not snooty just old and in the way.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome, I don't remember the bo from that early because I was like 10 . Catch me 5 years later and different story, gold bud, red bud, rainbow. All that shit was good.
This is the age of making up words/acronyms and shorthand of some sort.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jul 26, 2014)

This the age of idiocracy.


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome, your spelling and grammar are also terrible so I wouldn't personally knock everyone else for it LOL


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 27, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Hello is there any old timers like myself who still remember the first drop of Colombian gold in '71
> also can anyone spell properly anymore? or speak a English?
> I'm not snooty just old and in the way.





sunni said:


> Welcome, your spelling and grammar are also terrible so I wouldn't personally knock everyone else for it LOL


welcome, and I don't see anything misspelled on your post


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you to all! and I promise I'm not a school teacher.
I'm just getting started with my first indoor grow (outdoor in my state is
a problem) my son has MS and I have degenerative disk disease.
As for Sunni well she must have some excuse.


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2014)

I was just joking around


----------



## Da Mann (Jul 27, 2014)

still making the golds and reds..old seeds made new again. every 3-4 years make them fresh.


----------



## vostok (Jul 27, 2014)

*old way is good, but be warned a lot of little pimply faced teens here and live there lives head down taping on a phone to talk, ....lol and pestering our mods(sunni) 'how to put up pics?' ....lol Welcome and yes I've heard of Colombian Gold you may still get seeds but not the* original ...!


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi there Old Man 60. I'd kill for some of that Gold Columbo from back in the day. I also remember Thai Sticks from the same era. How about when "pot" went from $10 a "lid" to $15 a "lid" and the $10 shit didn't get you high? California in the 60's (LA & SF) was certainly the place to be, although the variety of strains today is wonderful.

I won't knock "pimply faced kids" though, as that described me some 50 years ago, allthough I still don't get the text thing.

Peace out.


----------



## oldtimer54 (Jul 29, 2014)

Man..........what's up dude ! I'm a child of the Sixtys........I was fortunate to meet someone older then myself who turned me on to the finest weed availble in our area in the 70's all the good south American, Mexican and the first true indica I ever smoked..... my friends made fun 
of me for paying $10.00/ gram for what I called sponge......you're talking to a mofo who had a freaking bud collection of high grade bud in a stainless steel lock box in the 70's and actually kept seeds from my bud collection and planted them and gave them to friends


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2014)

You guys give an old guy hope, but I remember Colombian @ $20.00 a oz.
and Mex. @ 2 for $25.00 but those are just fond memories now
but thank you all my brothers.
Remember:
_We have to smoke yours 'cause we done smoked mine..._


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2014)

I have found some good landrace seeds @ World of Seeds seedbank
they look interesting if you want to have a _trip_ down memory lane.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sunni, I was joking to...
"Life is too short to be taken seriously"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2014)

Welcome aboard oldman, good to have you here.
A word of warning though - the politics section is pretty scrappy, I personally avoid it if possible.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks, Pop always said "_Talking religion or politics is a sure way to a bloody nose"_
I have learned to live by that.
But weed and whiskey is a whole 'nother ballgame!!!
And I love the quote by Churchill too many people forget the truly great men 
of our time.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 6, 2014)

welcome aboard


----------



## GroErr (Aug 6, 2014)

Welcome @oldman60, mid fifties here, so yes, remember all those nasty seeds and crap in our weed. Although, for a few bucks and the right connections I can still smell and taste some of the best like thai stick, columbian gold, panama red, acapulco gold, hash and honey oil. Will be running some Acapulco Gold soon, got some seeds recently, not the same as the old shit, looks like a pain in the ass to grow, but damn it, I'm going to grow some just because I still can


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Welcome @oldman60, mid fifties here, so yes, remember all those nasty seeds and crap in our weed. Although, for a few bucks and the right connections I can still smell and taste some of the best like thai stick, columbian gold, panama red, acapulco gold, hash and honey oil. Will be running some Acapulco Gold soon, got some seeds recently, not the same as the old shit, looks like a pain in the ass to grow, but damn it, I'm going to grow some just because I still can


I remember 1971 standing guard over a huge igloo cooler filled w/ AG.
I still think it looked better than anything Rumplestiltskin could turn out. 

Thank goodness things worked out well - I really didn't want to shoot anybody.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2014)

Great quote BarnBuster good rule for us all!!!
I'm also glad things have progressed from the days of
smoking in a closet with a towel rolled up and jammed against
the bottom of the door with a incense burning. I think breathing
all that incense smoke did more harm than good!!!
But it is great to talk with kindred spirits, a lot of mine are
gone but never forgotten.


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 6, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Hello is there any old timers like myself who still remember the first drop of Colombian gold in '71
> also can anyone spell properly anymore? or speak a English?
> I'm not snooty just old and in the way.


Hippy alert !


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2014)

OHB,indeed.
(original hippy bastard)
And damn proud of it.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2014)

Who do you think started this whole culture of cannabis?
OHB's
Who grew by sharing info. about weed?
OHB's
Who are the parents of a lg. % of people in RIU?
OHB's (just a guess)
We weren't all bad.
Ravi Shankar
Grateful Dead
Great weed
Community Gardens
Food banks
Clothing banks
ect, ect, ect.
Don't give up the faith.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Aug 6, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Great quote BarnBuster good rule for us all!!!
> I'm also glad things have progressed from the days of
> smoking in a closet with a towel rolled up and jammed against
> the bottom of the door with a incense burning. I think breathing
> ...


Hey old man60 . I'll be joining the club come November , so there'll be two of us in the way old fucks . I think I was the oldest 'til your arrival . I remember Acapulco Gold , Colubian Gold , Jamaican , Panama Red , Thai Stick , you name it , we probably smoked it . Keep puffin' brother , it just might have something to do with our longevity . . .


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2014)

Non-stop 48 yrs. this Sept.
I'm very glad to be among new old friends.
I think I've met your bro's panhead and shovelhead.
am I right?
I've got to figure out what I'll burn for my 50th.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2014)

Is the "60" your birth year ?
We should figure out who's the oldest (I hope it's not me) so we'll know who to call Gramps.


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 6, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Born in 57


i think i might hang here for a while, its nice to feel young


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2014)

I wish, 60 is my target years for getting high!!!!
I have you by a few your safe.
Remember "I like Ike" I do.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Aug 6, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is the "60" your birth year ?
> We should figure out who's the oldest (I hope it's not me) so we'll know who to call Gramps.
> 
> Born in 57


It ain't you . Late '54 , I'm guessin' oldman60 is early '54 ?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2014)

We are truly brothers by different mothers.

We should start a thread for ancient heads.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

man the only thing i remember from the '70 is bad hair and big flares,lol, hippys rule in my book, iv a couple of hippy friends 25+ years older than me, and there just the best people ever, ill allways know iv got a bed for the night, that's fiends in my book,,,,,,any way its not how old you are its how old you feel, ,, don't answer that one. Free love brother, , free love


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> We are truly brothers by different mothers.
> 
> We should start a thread for ancient heads.


 yes do that a thread for old heads,,,brilliant,,,we would love to hear some wise old weed storys,,,,,,,,,a wise man once said , , , something reall wise he was to stoned to remember it !!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2014)

Are you as think as I stoned you are?
I had a friend, got him high for the first time on 'nam
weed. we were riding around about an hour and the
stupid ass starts screaming he's going to die! we were
driving past a hospital and the idiot jumps from a moving car,
runs into the ER jumps on a gurney and starts screaming for a Dr.
Honest to God truth. A couple of my friends and me had to go
in and explain what the fuck was going on. End result the Dr. said
"don't let him smoke that shit any more" my buddy's name was
Carmen and we never got him stoned again.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2014)

Here's another plus for RIU:
Since I joined I haven't watched any T.V. there is so
much to read!
I'm disabled but not dead.
This is so much better at least it makes me think and
remember(best part) we can learn and laugh together.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> my buddy's name was
> Carmen and we never got him stoned again.


----------



## Lo Budget (Aug 6, 2014)

1953 - I'm not old, I'm just getting started.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2014)

Amen bro.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Aug 6, 2014)

Lo Budget said:


> 1953 - I'm not old, I'm just getting started.


Hey gramps , did they have streetlights and sidewalks in them days ?


----------



## Lo Budget (Aug 6, 2014)

Sure did! Only thing was, the sidewalks were dirt and the streetlights were torches. And we LIKED it!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2014)

That-a-way LB we'll show these whipper snappers who's cool.
Back in our day getting _high_ was special.
Getting "fucked up was for booze" or other drugs.
Most kids today, that I see are more abusers than users.
(just my opinion) I live in a moderate sized city with very
low employment op's so the kids don't have much to occupy
their time.


----------



## sunni (Aug 6, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> That-a-way LB we'll show these whipper snappers who's cool.
> Back in our day getting _high_ was special.
> Getting "fucked up was for booze" or other drugs.
> Most kids today, that I see are more abusers than users.
> ...


 that ...is...exactly how old people talk hahahaa


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> that ...is...exactly how old people talk hahahaa


the quality of today's old people (60s+) has declined

in my day old people were born during a world war and had great stories
and lots of self reliance

old people that are 60 today pretend they were revolutionary hippies but most of them were actually boring cunts that required my generation to show them how to operate a VHS video timer

20 years later they get their revenge when we have to fix their computer problems for them
"what's a browser" !

true story ^^


----------



## sunni (Aug 6, 2014)

I just don't see how THEIR use of mj was for some better reason or higher above , our current use in our generation and how ours is "abuse"

my mom was in the 60-70s shes got some crazy awesome stories ,I didn't do half the shit she did nor will I ever.
but I/we see the similarities of her young adult years and my young adult years 
and we were both simply young adults smoking pot and hanging out listening to music and playing guitar ..and going to concerts, drinking beers working shit jobs taking road trips for fun ect.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2014)

We are all on the same path, we just have started at different times and see things through our own perspective.
Be very careful to classify or quantify "older people" or "younger people" being better or worse than others.
One day very soon (much faster than you can possibly imagine) you will find yourselves older than you ever thought possible.

It happens really quick - enjoy the ride, but don't blink .


----------



## sunni (Aug 6, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We are all on the same path, we just have started at different times and see things through our own perspective.
> Be very careful to classify or quantify "older people" or "younger people" being better or worse than others.
> One day very soon (much faster than you can possibly imagine) you will find yourselves older than you ever thought possible.
> 
> It happens really quick - enjoy the ride, but don't blink .


i have no problem with his post aside from the line about how our gen abuses and his was superior in their use of mj thats all ,


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> i have no problem with his post aside from the line about how our gen abuses and his was superior in their use of mj thats all ,


It's all perspective dear - mine is no better than yours or anyone elses.
Have a nice evening.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 7, 2014)

If Sunni read my post she would have seen that the statement
was qualified that the younger people I see are vastly
different than we were. I don't dislike young people they *are *the only
hope for the future, and I apologize for what our generation has left them but
when High School graduation rate is at 50% and I can walk to the corner store
and pick up 30 to 40 little $5 plastic zip bags with weed dust inside off the
sidewalk and get harassed for picking up their trash (and yes they are getting
high, smoking blunts) then things are definitely different, times have changed
as they always do, but where I am they haven't changed for the better.
Sunni I can see your point, try to see ours, attitudes *have *changed partying
has become an indignant right to be placed before the necessities of life,
then you have to admit it is going in the wrong direction.
But Sunni,
we do love you, and keep watching.
That whipper snapper line was for comedic purpose.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 7, 2014)

I can't belive it's 5:00am and we are hammering this one out!
I guess us old farts really do have no perspective of time.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 7, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I can't belive it's 5:00am and we are hammering this one out!
> I guess us old farts really do have no perspective of time.


That's because we get to do pretty well whatever we want, when we want. not much different than when we were teenagers. I went through different stages something like...

12-20 = do whatever I want, experiment, figure out what I want to do when I grow up, disregard rules, get caught, smarten up a bit (just a bit)
20-45 = oops, babies, better focus on them, build a career, get a mini-van  see the old guys with their nice cars and hot young women, fucking bastards
45-? = hey kids are grown, get my life back, do whatever I want, get rid of the ex driving me crazy (wtf was I thinking?), buy some toys cause I can now afford it again, get a younger hot babe, oops she wants babies, get one a little closer to my age = life's good, I feel like I'm 18 again, party on, yeah baby!


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> If Sunni read my post she would have seen that the statement
> was qualified that the younger people I see are vastly
> different than we were. I don't dislike young people they *are *the only
> hope for the future, and I apologize for what our generation has left them but
> ...


I did read the whole thing I know you said what you see.
Perhaps you're speaking of the generation younger than myself, because I dont know anyone like that


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Aug 7, 2014)

Born in 1950 so I guess that makes me gramps around here so far. The young people I know (relatives, friends, employees, acquaintances, or combinations thereof) for the most part are a fine group of people. As someone previously posted, they're the hope for the future, although that future isn't going to be much.

Don't judge entire groups by the actions of a few individuals. I can certainly remember doing some stupid shit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2014)

Johnny Vapor said:


> Don't judge entire groups by the actions of a few individuals. I can certainly remember doing some stupid shit.


I could have likely been the "King of Stupid Shit" in my late teens, early 20's had there been such a title - I was lucky to make it out alive !

That's what I got for letting my dick do the thinking for me then.


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Aug 7, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I could have likely been the "King of Stupid Shit" in my late teens, early 20's had there been such a title - I was lucky to make it out alive !
> That's what I got for letting my dick do the thinking for me then.


you & me both brother............the things that little head would come up with.


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Aug 7, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> the quality of today's old people (60s+) has declined
> 
> in my day old people were born during a world war and had great stories
> and lots of self reliance
> ...


I figured out VHS on my own, but I* definitely, absolutely, completely, & totally* need help with this new ^%$#@*&^ laptop.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 7, 2014)

I sincerely apologize to all I offended.
I hope for everyone's sake I'm wrong, I truly do.
I think I needed this stimulating ass-kicking it's been
a long time since I talked with people with different
outlooks and points of view.
Remember I'm not only new at RIU I'm new to computer
communication so my world lives outside my window
but in the end we stimulated some brain cells that have
been asleep too long.


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Aug 8, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I sincerely apologize to all I offended.
> I hope for everyone's sake I'm wrong, I truly do.
> I think I needed this stimulating ass-kicking it's been
> a long time since I talked with people with different
> ...


No problem here friend.....like the old song says "wouldn't it be a real drag if we were all the same"....can't remember who it was but it's late 60's / early 70's vintage


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 8, 2014)

Now it's time for the old folks to tell some stories, come on brothers and
sisters let's give everyone a few laughs and maybe just maybe resurrect
a few ghosts that have long been missing in our lives, how 'bout it?
Tell us your favorite story from days gone by.
Who knows maybe the kids out there will have a laugh to. 
After all is said and done our stories and memories won't go up in smoke!


----------



## perdidobandito (Aug 8, 2014)

Where the hell can I get a REAL Gold strain?


----------



## perdidobandito (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> I just don't see how THEIR use of mj was for some better reason or higher above , our current use in our generation and how ours is "abuse"
> 
> my mom was in the 60-70s shes got some crazy awesome stories ,I didn't do half the shit she did nor will I ever.
> but I/we see the similarities of her young adult years and my young adult years
> and we were both simply young adults smoking pot and hanging out listening to music and playing guitar ..and going to concerts, drinking beers working shit jobs taking road trips for fun ect.


So true. Everyone was a teen or young adult at some point, even if it was 50 years ago. I do think drug abuse and the likes are more of a problem today, and nobody can say that it was any better in the 70's, with cocaine and (to a lesser decent) LSD being so popular...


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 8, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I sincerely apologize to all I offended.
> I hope for everyone's sake I'm wrong, I truly do.
> I think I needed this stimulating ass-kicking it's been
> a long time since I talked with people with different
> ...


i am happy for you, this new technology is wonderful isn't it 

i cant imagine what it is like to be your age 
or what will the world look like in 20 years fascinating

your generation is still waiting for flying cars they were promised in the 60s and 70s would arrive by 2000


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hang on it's a _long strange trip._


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 8, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Hang on it's a _long strange trip._









are you sure this is safe ?


----------

